

Ask HN: Social placemarking to share places with your friends. Ideas to Tagcrumbs.com? - inperspektive
http://www.tagcrumbs.com

======
inperspektive
There are already many services who claim to provide social placemarking? What
are the key points for this kind of location-based service?

Mobile, easy mapping interface, visualizations, search, filtering, community?

